# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Members Featured Photos is not working

## firstcharter

When you click on one of the Members Featured Photos at bottom of the Forum page
you receive the following message:

*This file must have been relocated. Try searching for the topic or use the menus below*


Patrick

----------


## firstcharter

Tim or John

Any updates, when this might be fixed???

----------


## JEK

Above our pay grade. Will put in a 911 to JB.

----------


## JB

That was a real bugger to fix... :uncomfortableness: :Happy-To-Mad:  :Sleeping:  :Music2: 

Should be correct now.

----------


## amyb

John, you always come through. Thanks for all you do.

----------


## firstcharter

Thanks John.  :thumb up:  :thumb up: 

Patrick

----------

